# Positive Philippines



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Lots of people use this forum for advice on moving to the Philippines, maybe for love, maybe business or just a life change. I read mostly negativity for each reason, and maybe for good reason... Surely there's some nice positive stories out there that can give the reader confidence?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Johnny B said:


> Lots of people use this forum for advice on moving to the Philippines, maybe for love, maybe business or just a life change. I read mostly negativity for each reason, and maybe for good reason... Surely there's some nice positive stories out there that can give the reader confidence?


On this site, for the most part, you will find good solid information on topics that are of most worth to people either living here or are thinking of or making plans to do so. To read the flowery articles on the country, one has only to read info that is put out by the Department of Tourism or travel agents and the like.

There are good posts here with local information on places to live and things to do. However, this is a under developed 3rd world country with very many issues that make living here problematic and in many cases dangerous and even life threatening. So for the most part, I think what you are seeing and pointing out as negative is a combination of frustration on the part of expats that do live here in the country as well as a mild attempt to share honest information with those that are in the learning process.


Jet Lag...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Johnny B...I don't know if this was the kind of feedback you were hoping for but it was certainly a positive story for me. The organization that I work for, (WATER for the WORLD), recently spent 17 days in the Philippines following the devastation caused by the Super Typhoon Haiyan, (Yolanda). During this time, we saw literally hundreds of people arguably during the worst time of their life...right after losing everything they own, loved ones, jobs...everything! AND still the Filipino people greet you with a smile.

We knew they had no provisions, yet they invited us inside their shelter and offered us food.

These people if nothing else sure have a positive outlook on life and that can be a very positive and inspiring thing to be around from day to day. We went there hoping to bless these less fortunate people who certainly did not deserve what nature dished out, yet it was ourselves who walked away blessed to have met sure an awesome group of caring people. So are they really the less fortunate? Or do they have something we don't? (Positive Attitude).

Many nights we slept in the open surrounded by thousands of dollars worth of equipment and supplies, lacking any kind of formal security, yet each morning all of our belongings were just as we had left them. These people have nothing yet they do not stoop to petty theft to better their position in life. This fact can be seen all up and down the road from Ormoc City to Tacloban as you will see goats staked out next to the road. These goats are worth about $60 to $75 US Dollars...they have no traceable serial numbers and are easy to sell yet no one will steal them because the goats do not belong to them.

For me this is certainly a contributing factor in my decision to move to and retire in the Philippines, a place where people can still sleep without locking their doors or fear that someone is stealing all their personal belongings as soon as you turn your back. Things might be a little different in the big cities but out in the Provinces...life is good!


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I agree with both! I don't live in the Philippines but intend to, been there 6 times in 5 years, so can say I know it at least a little bit... My story is positive! My GF has a large family(brothers and sisters...) and she comes from the province. She's from farming stock who make enough just for their survival. She doesn't ask me for anything nor does she expect anything, her family are the same. So far so good for me and I know my situation isn't unique!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

To me the positive far outweigh the negative. As long as you use some street sense, be realistic and slooooowwww down, you will adjust easier. Most frustrations develop from the expectations of things being done similarly to your home country. Just be flexible and go with the flow.


----------



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

I fell in love online and my Filipina girlfriend was the one to buy my ticket to come to the Philippines. It was then a joint venture, when we decided we would stay together I had to find an apartment, she paid half of all of my expenses, i.e. rent, utilities, internet access, immigration fees, etc. Truly a one of a kind girl.


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

jon1 said:


> To me the positive far outweigh the negative. As long as you use some street sense, be realistic and slooooowwww down, you will adjust easier. Most frustrations develop from the expectations of things being done similarly to your home country. Just be flexible and go with the flow.


Actually, comparing the Phils to where I live, Italy, things are done much better/quicker in the PI(depending on the situation of course...)! However I know that much adjustment would be needed! In the province I can hack a public coldish shower(with clothes on Phils style) but the flies...seems white skin attracts flies like flies around..... Thank you!


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

ExpatJohn2013 said:


> I fell in love online and my Filipina girlfriend was the one to buy my ticket to come to the Philippines. It was then a joint venture, when we decided we would stay together I had to find an apartment, she paid half of all of my expenses, i.e. rent, utilities, internet access, immigration fees, etc. Truly a one of a kind girl.


This is the kind of stuff people should hear! Thank you!


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Think the best thing is not to expect a western life style as most here only know what they see on western TV , prob never own/ drive a car basic things we expect but need to work out column A and B and see what you want the most.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Good advice Glenn


----------



## daniel1977 (Dec 24, 2013)

positive i would like to mention: Filipinos are very caring. if you feel bad, someone will come cheer you up. if it looks like you are lost on the street, some will stop and ask you if you are ok. you are never alone here.


----------



## daniel1977 (Dec 24, 2013)

what place to you live at? this never happened to me.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

daniel1977 said:


> what place to you live at? this never happened to me.


Will take you any where as long as you have money or a mobile.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

daniel1977 said:


> positive i would like to mention: Filipinos are very caring. if you feel bad, someone will come cheer you up. if it looks like you are lost on the street, some will stop and ask you if you are ok. you are never alone here.


That really is true. Most are very willing to help if possible. Just have to use caution like at home as not everyone would have your best interests at heart. But on the streets of Manila and other big cities people everywhere are always able and quite willing to point you in the right direction if lost or to the best place to make a purchase.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

daniel1977 said:


> positive i would like to mention: Filipinos are very caring. if you feel bad, someone will come cheer you up. if it looks like you are lost on the street, some will stop and ask you if you are ok. you are never alone here.



If you think all of PH is gloomy .. then .. go out and see more of PH !!

Me, while I know the mod has an eye on me for an occasional rant against PH, have also seen enough of good in PH .. and that tended to be always away from the congested cities ... like say Baguio, for a start: You never have a taxi driver who doesn't have change, vs Manila, every taxi driver has no change-even for a 390 peso fare, you give 400 peso, he will not have the 10 peso .. 

I have been shuttled free of charge, in a far away island, when the skies opened up ., and the tricycle driver refused to take money from me .. as I was a visitor

another place, I was rushing to the mall and I have only 50 peso in PHP, and the fare was 70 peso - the driver said it is ok .. and no, he didn't wait for me to ask the balance after I had changed to PHP

And another case, I was in Manila, and met a former colleague of mine, who stopped working in SG, and was pretty jobless .. she asked me to meet in Mall of Asia, and with her family we went for dinner, at seafood by the bay, and the bill came to something like 9000 peso or so .. a lot of money for an unemployed person

When I casually asked if I can chip in, my friend gave me the most angriest look and told me that I am her guest, and don't even think of paying for anything .. if I am going to stay friends ... 

so, there you go .. 

there are good stuff in PH too .. 

coincidentally, there is a TV show here, about the Immigration of Singapore, and one of the plot revolves around a Filipino gangster call Miguel and his attempts and human trafficking in Singapore .. and the story now has gone over to Philippines, involving a gang called Multo, and how they kidnap / force women to become hookers, and anybody escaping gets summarily executed, and as if almot all money lenders trade the women in lieu of unpaid loans, etc. etc. 

Aand the corrupt police also goes hand in hand with the gangsters killing some suspects who were not in line with the gangsters etc .. etc.

The nice part is, they show a lot of scenery around Manila, some parts - looks like Batangas and PG .. and scenes from The rice paddy .. and also the Singaporean guy is helped by a stranger .. when he is shot at .. 

Well, there you go .. it is Fun in the Philippines - you get the nice and worst - the idea is to balance out the nice and worst, and keep the nice more than the worst .. 

i.e. stay away from trouble, if you can .. then you have happiness in PH 

Peace !!


----------

